# Dremel Router Table



## Claymore (11 Aug 2014)

Hi,
Has any of you used a Dremel Router table? I want to radius some of my scroll saw boxes and also recess the backs so you cannot see the back panel from the side.
I have a Dremel but wasn't sure how good the Router table attachment would be on small stuff made of oak/ash/pine/birch etc.
I used to have a full Trend set-up with table and powerful router but due to hand probs sold it before i could injure myself lol I think a full size router would be overkill for my small boxes ?
Cheers
Brian


----------



## Walney Col (11 Aug 2014)

The limiting factor with the dremel router table is that you still really only have the one size roundover bit and a 45 degree chamfer bit to choose from and if they're not what you need you're up against trying to make your own bits for it. 

Have you thought about a Laminate trimmer? I too have trouble holding onto a full sized router so I got one of these;
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291045804018?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
They're a copy of the old Makita trimmer, they take 6mm shank bits (so quite a bit of choice) and still fit the current makita bases and mine has to be one of the best £60 worth I ever spent.


----------



## Claymore (11 Aug 2014)

Thanks for that Colin! Looks just the job...... certainly more power than the Dremel and like you say better choice of cutters, do you know if they will fit onto a router table? 
Cheers
Brian


----------



## gilljc (11 Aug 2014)

Hi
I have a dremel router table, quite useful in some ways, but limited. Ok for teeny round over stuff with pin guided bit, but be careful as pin can mark your work if you push too hard. Might just be the way I have set min up, but is abit wobbly, so not very good for fence guided stuff, I use my 'proper' router for that.
If I could find router bits with a small radius for round over, think I would rarely if ever use the dremel table


----------



## Claymore (11 Aug 2014)

If I could find router bits with a small radius for round over, think I would rarely if ever use the dremel table.
Have you checked out Trend for fine cutters? or maybe Axminster?


----------



## Chippygeoff (11 Aug 2014)

I have the Dremel router table but never use it now. As Gill said, the pin guided cutters leave a band on the edge of the wood and on a lot of my hardwoods is a pain to sand off. I have a proper router table now and have bought the the round over bits from Axy, some are quite small but for some reason the rollers remain the same size. I would dearly love to get hold of some round over bits with small rollers. I think the smallest is about 7mm across.


----------



## marcros (11 Aug 2014)

Have a look on wealdon tools for small bits- I am sure they do one. 

You may be able to get a small router table on eBay made by elu- I have one here and it is only about 12" square. That is worth a look


----------



## Walney Col (11 Aug 2014)

Claymore":p6ohfiw0 said:


> Thanks for that Colin! Looks just the job...... certainly more power than the Dremel and like you say better choice of cutters, do you know if they will fit onto a router table?
> Cheers
> Brian


I don't think it'll go straight in my router table but for working with smaller cutters on I've never found mounting it in a proper router table necessary. The router already comes with a base very similar to the one below but I bought an additional "Replacement Clear Hard Plastic Base Assembly for Makita 3703 Trimmer"
(http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190934185876?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT)
from ebay (the one in photo - £5.40) specifically so I could leave it attached to the underside of a 12" square of 12mm ply I have hinged to the edge on on of my benches by way of a table. 





That router I showed you isn't variable speed btw and it does spin extremely fast so I bought a "High torque 50V - 220V 10A AC Motor Speed PWM Controller Power 2000W,13 KHz"
(also on ebay for £6.99 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/High-torq...ial_Automation_Control_ET&hash=item2c89410214)
and that gives me variable speeds from maybe 50% of the original speed up to maximum. The thing about the speed control which I like most is that at 50% speed it still cuts adequately but the start up torque is a fraction of what I used to get from my full size router so a lot of the time I simply use it by hand.


----------

